# Stanley Tools - Sheffield - May 2012



## urbex13

The History

The former Stanley Tools factory began as the Industry Works of James Arscott Chapman, listed in Goodman's Guide as a toolmaker and metal plane maker. The site was acquired by The Stanley Works in 1937. 

In 2008 Stanley consolidated this site with their sites in Ecclesfield and Hellaby to form a single factory on the Hellaby site.



> “During the past few years there has been the need for essential restructuring. Unfortunately there were redundancies, the bulk of these were dealt with by voluntary redundancies and mostly all amicably. With this now behind us we look forward to an exciting future and the chance to make Hellaby a truly world class facility."



Increasingly large parts of the 3.7 Acre facility are currently in use as a venue for airsoft, while the property itself remains on the market with Right Move stating that they "... understand the site currently has PLANNING PERMISSION for 179 units being a mixture of flats and houses." 

I visited the site twice for these pictures, once with a fellow Sheffield explorer. A return is probably in order to recapture some of the views from the rooftops, which, while spectacular, were somewhat dampened by the thick cloud.

The Pictures

A panorama of the majority of the buildings, admin on the left and the factory buildings to the right:






The famous map, ironically missing Britain itself:





There are some serious water issues throughout the place, with puddles across a lot of the floors:





Just in case you really hate Denmark or South Africa:





Some of the sheets used as cover by the airsofters:





Some of the space that hasn't been used:





Including this nice desk and tonnes of original paperwork:





The infirmary which looks as though it has been mocked up as a set for a horror movie:





Some evidence of the more laid back side of things:





The lowest of the factory floors, with puddles allowing for some nice reflections:





Some of a large number of toolboxes and other random components that had been left:





Obligatory peeling paint shot in the bathroom. Not too inviting:





Some of the graffiti is pretty special:










As is the view from the roof:






Thanks for looking, constructive criticism in welcome ​


----------



## King Al

Great report U13, like the pic of the urinals


----------



## flyboys90

The graffiti is some of the best I,ve seen on here? and the gents loo would make a great greetings card! I,m thinking now who I would love to send it to... Ho ho ho!! thanks for sharing great photos.


----------



## adzst24

I agree with Flyboys great graffiti and some great lighting in the pics cracking work urbex13 !.


----------



## jongriff

great pictures, really enjoyed looking/ reading thread


----------



## urbex13

Some more examples of the graffiti:


----------



## adzst24

Cheers for the graffiti (art) pics mate some people have real talent even if alot of the public will never see it in all its glory


----------



## flyboys90

urbex13 said:


> Some more examples of the graffiti:



Whoever it is it,s good.


----------



## MD

thats a good write and pics 
nice one


----------



## perjury saint

Splendid photos... Nice one! Particularly the peely paint bogs...


----------



## urbex13

Thanks guys. I can't resist textures like that, the effect you get when there are so many layers of paint over paint is pretty cool. Makes you wonder quite why they've gone for so many colour changes!


----------



## urbex13

Just wanted to add these as they won't make for a new report by themselves, the clouds broke for the first time in what seemed like weeks so up we went:


----------



## adzst24

more great pics budy.
thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Lost_In_Normandy

Thats your urbex self portrait right there!!

Great work and I love the warehouse with water reflection picture, depth is fantastic.

thankyou for sharing with us!


----------



## urbex13

Cheers everyone! I'll be going back for a sunset at some point soon


----------



## Landsker

Some superb photos there, very nice!


----------



## Oyster

Great report, I really enjoyed the graffiti and a keen eye for a good photo, thanks.


----------



## UrbanX

Stunning photographs, all of them! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## urbex13

Thanks guys, I'll try to keep on posting at a steady rate over the summer, I think I've finally really got to grips with my DSLR (after three years) but they do just keep on giving in terms of versatility I suppose. I'm tempted to chuck up a new report on George Barnsley's but it's in such a depressing state now


----------



## Silent Hill

That's cool mate, and the graff is superb. You could get some great set up shots in the mock blood bath scene


----------



## imyimyimy

amazing stuff there, site looks massive!


----------



## fleydog

Love the puddles picture, nicely done.


----------



## sonyes

It's been said, but honestly.....STUNNING!!!! thx


----------

